# C4 frame owners question....



## Magsdad (Jun 29, 2005)

I have an 08 Fuji Team and it has just started to develop a loud tick that is mostly repetitive, meaning with every revolution of the pedals, the click is in time.

I have removed the BB, the pedals, cleaned the whole thing out, checked the frame for any cracks, put the thing back together, added teflon tape to all of the the threads to help quiet it and still - tick, tick, tick.

I have also taken out the seatpost and looked at that as the place of noise, but to no avail. I have considered the bolts to the water bottle hangers, but they seem fine. As for the headset, there is no play and I do not have carbon spacers. Is there something I am not thinking of? Has any one else experienced this with their Fuji carbon frame? To be honest, its driving me nuts.


----------



## guth_c (Dec 3, 2007)

a friend of mine had a similar problem and a loose saddle was the culprit.


----------



## Magsdad (Jun 29, 2005)

*Update*

Well, I finally figured it out. After taking it in several times to different shops and having them try to figure it out, I discovered what it was.

There is a very small amount of space where the rear dropouts come together. Debris had somehow gotten in between the two on the drive side and was creating a slight wedge. I flushed it out with penetrating fluid, rinsed, and the problem is gone.


----------



## alfredol (Dec 16, 2008)

Thanks for the update. I am pretty happy with my 08 Fuji Team.


----------



## xeon (Dec 21, 2008)

How happy are you with the C4 frame? I was about ready to buy a Team when a shop owner said he thought a Roubaix Pro (Aluminum frame w/ carbon stay and fork) might fit my riding style better. He said the Team might be a bit too "noodly" for me. I didn't think it was "noodly", but being a newb to this I'm not sure what to think and/or believe.


----------



## Magsdad (Jun 29, 2005)

Well, I am 6'00" and around 220 lbs and have very little problem with flex as far as I can tell. However, I will say this: The bike is much stiffer now that I have new wheels on it. As soon as I replaced the RS10s that were on it with Campy wheels, I noticed much more acceleration right off the bat. The Shimano wheels could not keep up with my weight.

I have not ridden the Roubaix, so I can't vouch for its stiffness, but I have had very little issue with the bike.


----------



## daivs_T (Feb 2, 2009)

what does noodly mean? i have the 08 fuji team and its pretty stiff to me...


----------



## xeon (Dec 21, 2008)

daivs_T said:


> what does noodly mean? i have the 08 fuji team and its pretty stiff to me...


Not sure myself, but I think it alludes to flex in the frame. What I was told specifically is the the bottom bracket would be a little less than stiff on the Team as opposed to the Roubaix Pro. Situations that were mentioned that I would feel the difference over a stiffer frame would be sprinting, hard acceleration and general hammer down riding. 

I found a Roubaix Pro in my size the other day and they have a Team coming in on Wednesday that I can ride as well. If all works out, I can see for myself first hand how different the bikes feel from one another.


----------



## TricksterG (Jul 9, 2008)

I have an 08 Team and love it. Havent had any problems with flex whatsover ( Im 6'1 185 lbs ). I have to agree on the wheels though, I have the R-500s which arent too bad though I feel an upgrad will definetly help. Currently upgrading to full Record too


----------



## RadRabt (Aug 19, 2009)

I have the same ticking sound coming from my team and its driving me nuts. Ill check out the space your talking about and see what it looks like.


----------



## xeon (Dec 21, 2008)

Not riding a Team, but my Roubaix Pro has had some noises. I had a tick on my bike the other week and it was a loose spoke on the rear wheel. Also had more of a creak that was the BB a tad loose on the non-drive side.


----------

